
LogMeIn has acquired Meldium (YC W13) - lalmachado
https://blog.meldium.com/home/2014/9/4/announcing-logmein-meldium
======
jasonshen
Congrats! I've seen the problem of group password management over and over
again at so many companies. I hope your team's happy with the outcome and that
you get to keep working on making this solution even better.

------
mrjatx
Watch out, Meldium, LogMeIn likes to completely change it's game plan on its
customers (LogMeIn mobile App drama) with zero sympathy. I wonder how they'll
treat an acquisition.

~~~
popmikeup
We're nervous too. This is 2 apps we're dependent on getting acquired and
potentially completely mangled. The first amazingly shut off all support for
the UK (We're UK-based) immediately. Better for customers? Ha!

~~~
borisjabes
Boris from Meldium here. While I can't make promises, we intend to invest and
improve our service for years to come!

~~~
todd3834
Why can't you make promises?

~~~
jmathai
Because they sold the company. The decisions aren't theirs to make. Tis the
nature of acquisitions.

Nonetheless, congrats to their team.

------
jsherwani
Meldium is an amazing tool. We use it at Screenhero and it's been
indispensable. The acquisition makes perfect sense, since Meldium truly does
"LogMeIn"! Congrats to the amazing team behind Meldium!

------
mephi5t0
So they can properly create an uninstall tool? Still have shit behind after
LMIn went non-free and couldn't properly uninstall everything...

------
kenjackson
Congrats to LogMeIn and Meldium. You should add the YC class to the title, so
folks know it is YC company story.

------
programminggeek
I almost thought it said LogMeIn has acquired Medium. Weird.

~~~
ddoolin
Same. That was a very attention-grabbing title until I saw the reality of
it...:)

------
mrweasel
I'm a little curious about Meldium now, but I can't find any explanation as to
how it works.

Just a short text, flowchart or a video would have been useful.

~~~
borisjabes
Boris from Meldium here. One of our customers wrote a great description on our
blog ([http://blog.meldium.com/home/2014/5/19/the-web-setup-envy-
la...](http://blog.meldium.com/home/2014/5/19/the-web-setup-envy-labs)) which
I'll paste here:

"The actual implementation continually blows my mind. You're basically using a
man-in-the-middle attack for good, if I don't betray my poor understanding of
the concept. A less malignant analogy would be to liken it to the way
telephone companies operated switchboards before individual telephone numbers
connected people directly. You had to call the central and ask the operator
(i.e. Meldium) to talk to your friend Frank McFakeperson in Ipsum, South
Dakota (i.e. MailChimp) and the operator would patch you through to them
seamlessly."

~~~
cameronh90
Is there any way to integrate internal-only cloud hosted applications with
Meldium? It looks awesome, in a similar space to OneLogin which is incredibly
clunky by comparison, but for our usage, it needs to work with our internal
apps too.

~~~
borisjabes
If they're Internet accessible then yes! Feel free to email us (support at
meldium dot com) to talk about it.

------
zhte415
Bit of confusion regarding active vs passive voice in the title.

I am curious, however, how audit trails are followed by both services.

------
domydeal
Congrats to the Meldiun team! Nice job guys.

------
namenotrequired
For those curious, Meldium is from YC W13.

------
aglazer
Awesome team + product. Huge congrats!

------
darklrd
Congratulations! Amazing tool.

------
brianr
Congrats Brad and team!

~~~
bradleybuda
Thanks Brian! We have some big ambitions to extend our SSO / password vault to
way more apps and devices, and we think LogMeIn is an awesome partner to help
us kill off passwords completely.

------
progx
First I read medium and thought "What?"

------
justizin
Grats Meldium!

------
K-Wall
Slightly off-topic but I first read that as LogMeIn, Inc. has acquired Medium
and was very confused.

~~~
tootie
I as well. I'm guessing most people did. Meldium is hard to say even in my
head.

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
I have never personally heard of them, and it is indeed hard to say. I have no
idea why you've been downvoted.

Are we as commentators expected to keep up with every YC acquisition?

